# Daianbol vs Winny, strength gains



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys.

Which of these steriods give the best strength gains, I mean over an 8 week period? Say if I was to take 30mg of dbol and 30mg of winny.

I read an article that gave dbol an 8 for strength and an 8 for mass and only gave winny a 4 for strength and a 6 for mass. Do you agree with this?

Cheers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

yes.

Two totally different steroids.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm stronger on Dbol to be honest, although I do rate Winny highly i feel you get better gains with Dbol.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> yes.
> 
> Two totally different steroids.


I know they're different, winny is for lean hard gains that stay with you for longer, while dbol is a lot of water, just wonderd which would improve my strength over 8-10 weeks

Cheers


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

D-Bol is a mass gainer

Winstrol is a cutter.

BOTH very good but both very different !


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

From experience dbols strength gains can't even be compared to winnys strength gains !

Dbol much stronger for strength


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

This is like comparing chalk and cheese tbh. What are your goals? Are you bulking or cutting?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

In my experience I wouldn't even give winny the 6 for mass.

Dbol obviously blows winny out of the water for mass, BUT I got much stronger on winny,

Different strokes I guess.

Saying that tren gave me hardly any strength!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Felt stronger on winny than on dbol.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bigger on dbol but.ridiculously strong on winny


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I find Dbol for Size, Winny for strength. Two massively different compounds.

I get weight gains, and size gains off Dbol - Partially through diet

On the same diet, Winny gives me a tonne of strength and a nice muscle definition with that lean dry look.

I personally prefer Dbol. But thats just me.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Dianabol, the breakfast of champions.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

winstrol for strength for me


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

What doseage of winny do people take, my source has ROHM 50mg tabs. Would 1 a day be enough?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

For strength gains I would say winstrol is just as good as dbol if not better..

IMO dbol's water bloat can be controlled tho, via diet and/or even arimidex and ofcourse it can depend on the individual


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

markpat1973 said:


> What doseage of winny do people take, my source has ROHM 50mg tabs. Would 1 a day be enough?


If your gaining well off 50mg then stick with that dose.. if your gaining well on 100mg and no harsh sides such as joint issues then run 100mg, but if your getting joint issues at 100mg then you may want to lower the dose slightly till you find a point where the sides don't outweigh the gains

First time I used winstrol couple years ago I ran it at 50mg (Pro Chem) and gained well, then after that I always ran it at 100mg..

I'm running ROHM 50mg winstrol atm myself, good winstrol.. started at 100mg(2tabs) for couple weeks as the original plan but then upped it to 150mg(3tabs), because bought lot more tabs then I needed, then started to notice a little clicking in my elbow and shoulder joints since upping it, nothing major.. I have a good amount of deca in my 'stash box' (Norma and Alpha) so added that in at 400mg/week to help with the joints abit, honestly couple weeks in of running the deca and the clicking in my elbow and shoulder joints gone, but even 100-200mg of deca should be enough to help with lubricating joints as it has the ability to store water in connective tissue, I'm just doing 400mg because I got loads of it and can make some extra gains off it instead of it just sitting there :lol:


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks pav. Currently on 1 tab a day, getting on well so going to give 2 tabs a day a go to see how I get on with that


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree, dbol for mass and winstrol for strength. I don't like either of them, though. dbol is too estrogeny and bloaty for me. Winstrol makes the tendons inside my elbows hurt, making every upper body exercise painful (not just curls).

I use turinabol in place of dbol, and anavar in place of winstrol. The maddest strength gains I ever noticed were from tren and anavar.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> From experience dbols strength gains can't even be compared to winnys strength gains !
> 
> Dbol much stronger for strength


Just looking through this post of mine from last year and thinking how much my mind has changed lol! I've run various dbols before (danabol ds, Thai pinks, eul labs) and only winny I used before was pro chem back a few years ago! And thought back then dbol kills winny for strength gains and never really understood y so many rated winny for strength! But it has defo come clear to me now through my years of experience and especially recently whilst on my current winstrol course! Thus I change my answer with further personal knowledge to winstrol!

Yours trully Rav lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Just looking through this post of mine from last year and thinking how much my mind has changed lol! I've run various dbols before (danabol ds, Thai pinks, eul labs) and only winny I used before was pro chem back a few years ago! And thought back then dbol kills winny for strength gains and never really understood y so many rated winny for strength! But it has defo come clear to me now through my years of experience and especially recently whilst on my current winstrol course! Thus I change my answer with further personal knowledge to winstrol!
> 
> Yours trully Rav lol[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A lot run Winstrol at 100mg daily on here. I doubt many run dbol at 100mg daily.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sen said:


> A lot run Winstrol at 100mg daily on here. I doubt many run dbol at 100mg daily.


I run all orals at 100mg - dbol, winstrol, var, tbol, anadrol the lot! And winstrol was still better than dbol and they were both from the same lab and as close to pharma grade as you can get :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> I run all orals at 100mg - dbol, winstrol, var, tbol, anadrol the lot! And winstrol was still better than dbol and they were both from the same lab and as close to pharma grade as you can get :thumbup1:


You're a ****ing monster though! 40mg dbol and my eyes*feel like they're falling out.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Winstrol over dbol any day for me dbol aggravates gyno and makes me hold water, I won't use it anymore, I have broken more pb's using winstrol in combo than any other.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Injectable winstrol made me go from 140 kg to 218x2 reps in 8 weeks


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

Can't wait to give winstrol a try when I do my cutting cycle in March. Hoping I am one of the lucky ones who do not get real issues with it. Will then be able to compare dianabol, anavar and winstrol.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Can't wait to give winstrol a try when I do my cutting cycle in March. Hoping I am one of the lucky ones who do not get real issues with it. Will then be able to compare dianabol, anavar and winstrol.


I"ve just started a cycle with 300mg of test E and 40mg of Winny a day so will let you know how i get on lol


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> I"ve just started a cycle with 300mg of test E and 40mg of Winny a day so will let you know how i get on lol


Yeah dude please do. I have 300 * 10mg winstrol to use next cycle.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

SelflessSelfie said:


> Yeah dude please do. I have 300 * 10mg winstrol to use next cycle.


well if you send me 100 i'll let you know how i get on at 80 mg ha


----------

